# stock ipod nano 5 suite à la sortie de l'ipod nano 6



## looyl (26 Août 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je suis très intéressé par le nano V5, mais comme le nano V6 va bientot sortir... je me pose une question :

 Les distributeurs (fnac, darty) continuent ils de vendre les "anciennes versions" sitot la nouvelle version annoncée ? ou bien dès que le nouveau est annoncé les anciennes version sont introuvables ?

merci de votre réponse


----------



## acid_junkie (30 Août 2010)

Ils ont des stocks, ne t'inquiète pas. Même Apple a des stocks. Quant au nouvel iPod 6, je reste dubitatif.


----------



## looyl (31 Août 2010)

Ouf je suis pas le seul à espérer que ces rumeurs soient infondées.

Mais si l'ipod nano 6 est vraiment... comme ça, c mort je fonce acheter le 5 !


----------



## Pooki (1 Septembre 2010)

Personne ne sait encore comment est le 6 à part quelques personnes, il faut arrêter de lire toutes les rumeurs. Par contre si tu aimes le 5, attend un petit peu. A chaque sortie d'iPod, les anciens sont revendus sur le Refurb à très bons prix !!!


----------



## looyl (1 Septembre 2010)

Maintenant qu'on sait à quoi ressemble le 6, c'est clair que je vais prendre la génération précédente ! un ipod comme ça je le paume c'est obligé

par contre prendre sur le refurb... j'ai un peu peur d'en avoir un qui ait déjà été manipulé, et donc abimé, ou rayé...


----------



## Pooki (2 Septembre 2010)

Sur le refurb, tous le matériel est vérifié, toutes les pièces défectueuses ou abimées sont changées, lorsque tu l'as en main il est comme neuf et garantie


----------



## looyl (2 Septembre 2010)

ah oui ? ah intéressant ?
Et d'un point de bue esthétique ? je sais c'est pas le plus important, mais ça reste quand même un bel objet, et ça m'embêterai d'avoir un objet abimé, rayé, ou avec un pet...


----------



## arbaot (2 Septembre 2010)

sur le refurb français des nano 5g
y'en avait plein  jusqu'a hier en 8 et 16 go toute couleur

maintenant y'a plus que des  4g 

sinon les iPod du refurb arrive nikel seul diffère l'emballage

un zoli carton brun au lieu de la boite en PVC translucide

(c'est ce que j'ai eu sur des shuffle v1 et v2 et un nano 1g)


----------



## looyl (2 Septembre 2010)

là j'avoue, je crois que je vais me laisser tenter... le 4G me plait bien, y'en a pas en orange mais en noir il est bien.
et puis pour le prix, ça vaut le coup !
le 5G est bien aussi, mais plus cher, et m'en fout de l'appareil photo.
mon choix portera donc principalement sur la couleur...
de toute manière y'aura une housse sur l'ipod !

et s'il s'avère qu'il bug, rien ne m'empêche de le rapporter à l'apple store ? (je suis sur paris)


----------



## Pooki (2 Septembre 2010)

Oui, il s'agit d'une garantie Apple normale


----------



## looyl (2 Septembre 2010)

merci pour les infos ^^


----------

